# [2011] DVC thru RCI confirmation number?



## WINSLOW (Jul 20, 2011)

This is my 1st exchange thru RCI and I'm lost. 

 I just got confirmed into a 2 bed BWV, received my comfirmation from RCI - but there is no confirmation number on it, so I called RCI and asked what the confirmation number is and they said RCI doesn't use confirmation numbers just your name when you check in. 

 So I was wondering how do you others know what your view is and how do they get a confirmation number?  I've seen others post about what view others received (not necessarily got when there) and was wondering how they knew.  Did they have to call DVC?    Do you get a confirmation thru DVC also?


----------



## bnoble (Jul 20, 2011)

First, at BWV your view is almost certainly Preferred---Pool/Water/Garden.  Standard and Boardwalk views are essentially never deposited.

To get your Disney confirmation number, wait about a week to ten days, and then call the 800 number for Member Services on your RCI confirmation.  They will take down the names of the unit's occupants, flight information if you've booked flights and need airport shuttle service, and give you the confirmation number.  You can do any of these things on a later call, if need be as well---you don't have to do them all at once.


----------



## WINSLOW (Jul 21, 2011)

Perferred is good,  Thank you for the info!


----------



## got4boys (Jul 22, 2011)

I had to call Disney Member Services number - 1-800-800-9800. Due note that they are only open 9:30 am - 5:30 pm. You would need to call to put all the names of the occupants in the room.

Just got back from a 2 Bedroom Boardwalk Villas and yes, it is a garden/pool view.

Peggy


----------



## Jay_G (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm confused about who I have to call?

I got the 2nd longer confirmation from RCI about a week after my origional one.  To book dining reservations for my entire trip if I have a confirmation number I can book starting tomorrow for the whole week.  Otherwise I'd have to call each day to book 180 days out for. 

So first I call RCI, tell them my name, my wife's name and my son's name?  Then I can call Disney and say give the names on the RCI reservation and they will give me a number?

Shouldn't they have at least My name as I'm the RCI owner?


----------



## lvkcwalker (Mar 19, 2012)

Call the DVC number provided. Follow the prompts for DVC Club member for Guest Services. Tell them you have an RCI exchange and need to know the DVC Confirmation number so you can make dining reservations starting tomorrow. DVC assigns their own reservation numbers. They will want to know the names of everyone that will be staying in your unit since they will each receive "keys to the world" when you check in.


----------



## Jay_G (Mar 19, 2012)

That was Easy, I called the wrong number at first (Called AKL) but they transfered me.  Also confirmed that it was Kidani not Jambo House as RCI doesn't seem to distinguish between the two.


----------



## stanleyu (Mar 20, 2012)

The key here is to remember that RCI and DVC systems have NOTHING to do with one another, other than the reservation handoff. It can take several weeks - maybe as long as a month - for DVC to get the reservation from RCI. But to get anything from DVC you must call them and tell them your name, the name of the DVC resort, and the date of your arrival. This will help DVC to locate you. Once they have you located, they will give you a DVC reservation number, and will also help you with the Magical Express bus, dinner reservations, tickets, etc. I found them to be VERY helpful.


----------



## Jay_G (Mar 21, 2012)

I got the number on Monday.  When I log into disneyworld.com it shows a big picutre of Kidani village and says your vacation starts in 179 days.  Then when I went to make reservation it asks me to log in, I enter my info again and it says it can't find me?

I was able to call Disney making dining reservation and then add those to my profile on disneyworld.com 

I still have to tell them how many people, I tried to add my Son's birthday to our Chef Mickey Reservation and it shows that it's my birthday because mine is the only name on the reservation.

To add Magical Express I have to call RCI???  I can't do that until I book the flight, I still have almost 6 months so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 21, 2012)

> I still have to tell them how many people,


DVC Member Services



> I tried to add my Son's birthday to our Chef Mickey Reservation


Call 407-WDW-DINE to do this.



> To add Magical Express I have to call RCI???


DVC Member Services


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 25, 2012)

Once you get the Disney confirmation # all calls go to Disney. We have done a RCI exchange before and just like the previous poster said call Disney. They have great customer service just make sure your are talking to someone who handles the RCI exchanges.


----------



## Jay_G (Mar 25, 2012)

itradehilton said:


> Once you get the Disney confirmation # all calls go to Disney. We have done a RCI exchange before and just like the previous poster said call Disney. They have great customer service just make sure your are talking to someone who handles the RCI exchanges.



On the web site when I tried to ad magical express it said to contact the travel agent that made the reservation?  I don't have flights yet so I can't actually do it, but I thought it was interesting.

I got the dining reservations done, couldn't do Chef Mickey online but I could do Boma online.  Those were the only two that I really wanted to make sure I got in.


----------



## slum808 (Apr 21, 2012)

By rci rules no. If Mary is a friend of johnny and no one says hey I'm a renter, who cares.


----------

